# BUILD AND GLOW by Dodson & Horrell



## Archie73 (27 October 2009)

Hi

I am thinking of feed the above. Does anyone have any idea how effective it is.

I have an approx 700kg warmblood and am thinking of feeding it with Stay pwr museli, speedibeet and Alfa A Oil for the winter.

Just really looking fopr more info on it as its quite a new product.

How would it compare to Outshine or Equijewl?

Thanks in advance


----------



## tangoharvey (27 October 2009)

The best thing to do is email them and ask for details and a free sample, they sent me a 5.00 voucher to try out their new feed, very good!


----------



## Archie73 (27 October 2009)

Thanks Tango, really I wanted to info from someone who has actually been using it for a while. I have spoken to D&amp;H already and they have offered this but I hate messing with his feed until I know a bit more.....


----------



## stacey_lou (27 October 2009)

Is this a new feed? Not seen it on the their web page.


----------



## Archie73 (27 October 2009)

It is, they told me about it today, its a balancer......hence my questions......


----------



## stacey_lou (27 October 2009)

ok, Ill have another look on their web page thanks


----------



## Archie73 (27 October 2009)

Here is a link, its seems to be on the throughbred foals section but the nutrionist there today advised I feed it........

Someone must be able to offer some info on it.

http://www.dodsonandhorrell.com/fileadmin/user_upload/pdf/thoroughbred-2008.pdf


----------



## Mike007 (27 October 2009)

Sounds more like a new housing estate at Selafield than a feed.


----------



## teddyt (28 October 2009)

PMSL, yes, it is a strange name.


----------



## Archie73 (28 October 2009)

It is a stange name (closer to a house builder then an actual estate I would have thought though!)

Anyway I think it sounds more like a gardening product but seeing as no one on here was up to speed about it, I called D&amp;H back and was advised that seeing as its a high fat/oil/vitamin pellet it is similar to baileys outshine but not as expensive and is to be launched in the new year but I am getting a free sack now to try (apprantley because I'm a good customer;-0)

Just in case anyone actually was interested.


----------



## Bethie (28 October 2009)

Looking at the composition and nutritional analysis it seems very similar to Equi-Jewel as both are rice bran based feeds with Build &amp; Glow at 16 MJDE/kg compared to Equi-Jewel at 15 MJDE/kg.  Equi-Jewel has a higher fibre content but the 2 feeds are identical for protein and oil levels.   It is not particularly similar to Outshine at all, which is Wheat, Soya and Linseed based and comes in at 24 MJDE/kg!


----------



## Archie73 (29 October 2009)

Thanks Bethie.....thats why I was asking, I only had the info that D&amp;H gave me.......do you know if it sounds like something positve to keep condition....or do you have an experience of equi-jewl.....is that a Saracen feed?

Thanks if you have time.


----------



## Bethie (29 October 2009)

It is conditioning, but not as much as Outshine is.   Equi-Jewel is from Saracen.   You could also look at using straight micronised linseed (you can order online from Charnwood Milling if you can't get it locally) which you feed straight from the bag no boiling required!   Or if you can get it, Sumo Original from Target Horse Feeds is made from vegetable oils, wheatfeed, palm kernels and straw and the nutritional composition comes in at 50% oil and 24.10 MJDE/kg.   So similar in energy to the Outshine but a much higher proportion of that comes from oil (almost double in fact).


----------



## LEC (29 October 2009)

I hate outshine - its a rip off and does not work terribly well unless fed in huge quantitys. Try  <font color="black"> Triple Top Up </font>  by Badminton Horse Feeds. It is good value and a great product. Look on the website for more info. No one has ever heard of it but its been great on a horse who loses condition quickly.


----------



## Archie73 (29 October 2009)

Thanks.....from no info to info overload. Am going to try the build and glow as it does seem like the equijewl and have had some good pm's about that, also got a bag free and its £19.95 for 18kg so not a bank breaker. The triple top up looks good too.

Funny thing is that having spent 3 days on the phone worrying about my horse, had a good look last night and this morning and he looks spot on again (IMO)....but this time am not going to be caught out and will have good feed stuff on hand.

THANKS AGAIN ALL YOU VERY KNOWLEDGEABLE PEOPLE


----------

